# People who are not happy with their lot



## mst (Aug 8, 2002)

Just don't get it.

Buy a new car, immediately throw several grand upgrading everything possible. Sell it. Get a different car. Get bored. Upgrade. Sell it. Back to original. Happy for a day. Then consider upgrading again!

Or: Buy a phone. Happy while top of the range and better than all the rest. Then bin it for the next super expensive but exclusive model.

Or: Have the worlds biggest TV / DVD / Hi-Fi combo. Satsified for about a day. Then need the newer bigger flasher pricier model.

Hmmm. Will these people ever be happy with what they have? Will they ever satisfy their quest to have the best car / phone / tv / dvd / mp3 player ever and be better than everyone else?

Me, jealous? Not really. Incredulous? Yes.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

heyy......don't diss consumerism


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Whats so wrong with having Material goals..... [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MST

Have you ever moved house?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Agree with you MST to a point, I know that if I buy a car or computer, its going to be out of date within a couple of months. That used to piss me off a few years ago but know it doesn't bother me too much because I have learnt to accepted that. It doesn't stop me wanting nice things around me, its just that I decide what and when and not market forces and fashion.

Graham


----------



## mst (Aug 8, 2002)

> Whats so wrong with having Material goals..... Â [smiley=huh2.gif]


No problem with material goals. Would be a hypocrite if I said there was.
However, there is a difference between wanting say a car that is nice and value for money, appreciating it and using it, to simply having one that is better than everyone elses. 
Being happy with what you have is important, but clearly some people are never happy unless they follow the current hype / fashion call it what you will and have the most modern / expensive / flash gear there is.

Bit sad in my opinion, but there you have it.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> No problem with material goals. Would be a hypocrite if I said there was.
> However, there is a difference between wanting say a car that is nice and value for money, appreciating it and using it, to simply having one that is better than everyone elses.
> Being happy with what you have is important, but clearly some people are never happy unless they follow the current hype / fashion call it what you will and have the most modern / expensive / flash gear there is.
> 
> Bit sad in my opinion, but there you have it.


So...what's yer feckin' point?


----------



## mst (Aug 8, 2002)

My point is that I think it is sad how some people simply must have the ultimate phone / car upgrade / shiny toy thingy just so that they can show off and bosat about it, rather than appreciate what they already have.

The amount some people spend on one-upmanship is remarkable.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you can afford to do so and you have a comfortable lifestyle that is not compromised because of your consumerism, then I see no problem with this.

After all this is what money is for...spending it.

It would only be sad if you had to suffer to afford all these goods.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> My point is that I think it is sad how some people simply must have the ultimate phone / car upgrade / shiny toy thingy just so that they can show off and bosat about it, rather than appreciate what they already have.
> 
> The amount some people spend on one-upmanship is remarkable.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Bitter are we? Sounds like it to me. The point you're missing is that a lot of people upgrade to reward themselves and so life isn't a fucking mundane sham. The fact that you think they are doing it to boast says quite a lot about you IMO. :-/

I appreciate all my goods but that doesn't mean I want them for ever - I didn't buy them to last forever and I don't want them to last forever.

Do you redecorate? Do you buy new clothes? Yes? You show off.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> My point is that I think it is sad how some people simply must have the ultimate phone / car upgrade / shiny toy thingy just so that they can show off and bosat about it, rather than appreciate what they already have.
> 
> The amount some people spend on one-upmanship is remarkable.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I understand your point of view however it's a tad fruitless posting on a performance car owners forum.

ie: you're hardly going to see "Oh yes, I totally agree.....all a pile of wank this car ownership malarky etc etc...."

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

but isn't that how the world works.. everything changes / evolves... we all (well most of us) want the best ...... Â :-* Â  Â :-*

or you get a Skoda Octavia 1.8 Turbo 20V Sport Â ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Teh Skoda is not a bad car actually, specially the top of the range one outside my office mmmm could buy 2 v.top spec ones 4 same price. Same coil packs too !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It wouldn't be 
Skoda belong to the VAG groupe since ?4? years, or is it 5 years already ???


----------

